# Starting a godly legacy with my little sons that I never recieved from my father



## tmckinney (Sep 17, 2009)

I never had modeled before me in my earthly father the example of a godly man. I was never shown in my house growing up what a man looks like that loves Jesus. As best I can tell, my father's father and his father were not Christians. 

And now every time I look at my 2yr old and 3 month old little sons I think of the huge responsibility before me as the spiritual leader to point them to Jesus; to have modeled before them an ardent love for Jesus, and a genuine walk with Jesus. I pray that the Holy Spirit would grant me a greater capacity to travail and weep for their souls (every morning even). That my whole time with them as little boys and then as young men would have something in it that points the way to the cross. 

Humilty. Oh how I need humility! 

I have to warn them of the snares that the devil has laid for them (especially for young men) in this perverted world which constantly invents new ways of expressing its hatred for God. If I could just be a big sign to point them upward towards the New Jerusalem and get them to get their eyes from this world, how happy I would be. 

Pray for me please dear brethren. Pray for wisdom, grace, and patience; yes and all the fruits of the spirit, so that when my sons look at me they will see a man genuine in the faith. A man who considers that the most important thing in life is He who is Life itself (John 14), and that the chief purpose for man's existence and eternal blessedness--the glory of God.


----------



## Andres (Sep 17, 2009)

It is most obvious by your post that you are sincere in your desire to instill Godly values in your boys. I am sure that God will be with you to help you in your journey of fatherhood. I will be praying for you.


----------



## Honor (Sep 17, 2009)

my husband faced just this thing with our two young sons.... my husband never knew his dad and never had a christian male in his life until we started going to church together some ten years ago. Just cling to the cross. Tal;k to your wife, openly and frequently and read,,,, read everything you can get your hands on. glean from every book. I'll look up the most helpful ones he read. the one I can thinkof right off the bat is the 7 principles of a highly effective family... HUGE!!! You'll do fine. oh and enjoy them. you have an opportunity to change your family tree for generations.


----------



## Hamalas (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Curt (Sep 17, 2009)

Tracey, Just the fact that you know how important this task is puts you well ahead of the game. Let me suggest that you pre-order the book _*Raising Real Men*_, written by Hal and Melanie Young a reformed couple who have raised/are continuing to raise six boys.

Here is their Facebook page for the book which will be published sometime next month: Raising Real Men.


----------



## Berean (Sep 17, 2009)

> I never had modeled before me in my earthly father the example of a godly man. I was never shown in my house growing up what a man looks like that loves Jesus. As best I can tell, my father's father and his father were not Christians.



Same here. It leaves a hole, doesn't it? I know you'll be a good father. Anyone who cares as much as you surely will be. Praying for you, Tracey.


----------



## tmckinney (Sep 17, 2009)

GBU all for your words, prayers, and recommendations.


----------



## ClayPot (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm with you Tracey. We have a 19 month old son and I never had a godly example growing up. I'm thankful for godly men in our church and for a godly Father-in-Law to help me learn.


----------



## Scot (Sep 17, 2009)

Give Me Your Heart, My Son (8 CDs)

Reforming Your Family (9 CDs)

Family Man, Family Leader

The Master's Plan for Fathers (7 CDs)


----------

